# First musky on a homemade



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

After losing some fish the past year on homemade jerkbaits we finally got one on a homemade crank. My brother reeled this 38" in while trolling last friday.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go Marshall. They'll be many more!

John


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Thats way cool!
Congrats!

Michael


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

SCOOORE!!!! I bet you were at least as thrilled as he was.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! Kinda looks like a "FatTuffShad".


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice Job!

Pretty awesome netting one with your own build!

MS


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice work Josh! Do me a favor and take a full pic of that bait. Paint job looks sweet! I have ran the one you gave me several times, it pounds great at 4 mph


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I call the color steel shad. The colors the first time I painted this pattern unfortunately reminded me of the steelers. This one has more of an orange belly compared to some others I painted like this.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

looks sweet man!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Great lure, beautiful fish!

Congrats.

jeremy


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I guess the fish have spread the word that my lures taste good. I got a 40" today on a homemade spinnerbait and picked up this 30" musky on a homemade jerk.


----------

